# cycle cancelled



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi,

FET scan did not go well today.  lining has diminished from 5,5 to 5.2mm so cycle cancelled.  i think they are stumped to why my lining is not thicker considering estrogen i am taking and it was also not thickening when on fresh cycle.  so there were lots of questions and debating.  they asked if i have had problem with my weight or eating so thinking they think i have or have had an eating disorder, not likely i love food. so to come of all drugs and when i bleed get bloods taken and start process again with higher dose.

They asked a lot about my periods which have always been light.

Can anyone advise when i should expect my period? 

Xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh Maggie I am so so so sorry to hear this.  I cant believe they cancelled you.  I just don't understand.  I think each clinic is diffirent.  Did you have a triple layer?  That's really important but you can have triple layer and thin lining.  My lining was 6mm and then it was just under that and we still went to transfer on Wed and they told me not to worry about my lining and its fine because they thought it was all relative to your size.

Im soo so sorry I cant believe it.    .  Are you happy to try again with another cycle?  What did they recommend?  If your not happy to do another cycle can you call them to ask if they can do the transfer anyway?  

In terms of coming off the drugs everyone is different, my last cycle I tested positive early but by OTD it was negative.  I came off the drugs that day and had a period 3 days later.  So expect to have a period in 3 -7 days.

Im so sad for you. xxx


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for your lovely post.

I am happy to try another cycle and see how it goes and if its the same will proceed with transfer.  I also asked about viagra and told there is not enough evidence but they did say they discussed this today so i think i will push for it next cycle if still relatively thin.

I think they were fishing to see if i had or did have an eating disorder!!!! pretty much always been the same weight all my days but have more flabby bits now lol.

How are you feeling? 

Xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Maggie,

Oh im so glad you feel positive about the next cycle, its all about having a PMA and being able to cope, after each cycle ive felt really up for the next but this one im glad is the last for us whatever the outcome.  Isnt that peculiar about the eating disorder thing  What a weird thing for them to even suggest.  How could that affect anything  I think your lining is just to do with being on the smaller size like me, nothing else.  Oh fc for you, im going to keep an eye on the boards to see how you get on.  At least you can sit back and have some wine and enjoy not being an ivf nightmare.  Your period will start really soon.  Im all good here, really tired but good.  Scared about my lining but not focussing on it as ive read good and bad about thin linings.  Good luck hun cc


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

consultant called me back on Friday evening and they discussed my case at a consultants meeting and have decided to do a hysteroscopy to check for scarring and see if they can find the reason for my thin lining.  They have also said i will try a high dose of patches on the next cycle instead of progynova. 

Xx


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Maggie I can relate regarding thin lining. My last FET was cancelled because my lining only got to 5.6mm after 4 weeks of HRT Climaval. I am now going through another FET cycle and I am on Evorel 100 patches my scan is next Tues to see if this works. Fingers crossed it does if not they said maybe my womb lining is naturally less than 8mm and I will transfer anyway . I wish you the best of luck


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for your reply jules and good luck with your scan next week.  Hope your lining is lovely and thick. 

X


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Maggie, just read your post and wanted to say I know how you are feeling as I have had many cycles cancelled - I have a thin lining and there is just no reason why, I went for a scan today on day 11 and it was only 3mm, hoping it thickens up later in my cycle as it did before. On a positive note my frozen transfer went ahead in May at 6.5 and I did get a a BFP, unfortunately it didn't progress but there is hope, weirdly since this happened I have had 2 natural periods which although light, I haven't had since I came off the pill 3 years ago - our bodies do strange things! Loads of luck with it all xx


----------



## marilyn2015 (Oct 12, 2011)

Maggie sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled. Do you mind me asking what your protocol for progynova was ?


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you for your reply.  I stopped the drugs last Friday and still waiting on af.  I had cramps Midweek and blood when wiping (sorry tmi) and now i have nothing.  How frustrating!!!!

Margaret i started on 6mg of progynova for 1 week then to 8mg the 2nd week and went for 1st scan and lining was only 4.2 so upped to 10mg then an other scan showed lining only 4.5 so upped to 12 then too 16 as lining only got to 5.5 but when i went for scan after being on 16mg for 4 days it had not thickened any so they cancelled cycle.

Wish you all the luck in your cycles.

Xx


----------

